# Commercial Dishwasher Questions



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

More out of curiosity than anything else, what's the difference between commercial dishwashers used in restaurants and those for home use? Is it water temperature, water pressure, capacity, size? Can they hold large pots easily? Is it possible to install a commercial dishwasher in an appropriately designed home kitchen?
Thanks,

shel


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

As I understand it, they reach sanitzation temperatures with the water which is required by law usually for food service institutuions. To do that, there's a booster water heater in the unit.

I don't know if they're commonly available for home use. There are home use units that reach those temperatures too. My Bosch does. It's **** on acrylics and some plastics.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

All commercial d/w are made to accept the standard 19" x 19" dishwashing racks, as well, all commercial d/w complete the full wash cycle under 2 minutes, as opposed to the 20-30 min cycles on home appliances


----------



## jonowee (Mar 16, 2007)

There are smaller commercial dishwasher that fit under a counter, usually used for washing glasses but can do dishes and small pots.
Having said that there are also those massive conveyor style dishwasher that get used in banquet or central kitchens in hotels.

Commercial dishwasher first fill up for a duty and get put through cycle after cycle continuously especially if the dishie takes care of the water. Or else they'll have to waste time draining, clearing and filling the dishwasher again.
A household dishwasher just gets packed with dishes, dishwashing powder added; set, start and forget.

I don't know about water usage specs, but I do feel especially in large commercial dishwasher that you'll use more water for the same one load as in household dishwasher?...

Commercial dishwasher use more concentrated and aggressive chemicals, stuff the average householder can't be trusted with.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

These days a lot of commercial units are low temp machines that don't have a water heater booster. They achieve their sanitation through the use of chemicals. The low temp machines are actually not as good as home units at washing dishes. Things have to be pretty clean before being sent through. They are more about sanitizing than they are about washing.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

STAY AWAY FROM LOW TEMP D/W s!!! Sorry about the yelling, but low temps are bad news, old bad news, as they have been around for at least 20 years, that I'm aware of.

They achieve sanitation through chemicals, which are expensive and caustic. Basically meaning that anything aluminum or other metal will oxidize badly, meaning that the chemical lines inside the machine will corrode prematurely, and also meaning that they won't clean dishes worth a tinker' damm. The high heat of a "regular" d/w also helps clean, especially with glassware. With low temp d/w's you are stuck with fingerprints, lipstick, orange juice pulp, etc. Bad news. 

Virtually every commercial d/w has a tank of some sort, even the undercounter ones. With every load, fresh hot water is sprinkled onto the dishes at rinse cycle, this is the "sanitizing". This water is added to the tank and excess dirty water is drained off, so there is always a certain amount of hot water in the tank for the "wash" cycle, usually 90 seconds, followed by a "rinse cycle" of fresh hot water of 30 seconds . 

So yes, a commercial d/w uses more water, is noiser, more expensive (undercounter d/w's start at around $3,000) but, the cycle only takes 2 minutes from start to finish. Don't know if this is what you want.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I wish!!!! Mine runs 68 minutes or 120 minutes (I think).


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

Mezz, I think we own the same model.

If a commercial DW can wash dishes in 2 minutes, why does it take a home model so long???


----------



## mariarita (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi all. I'm a new member and I'm delighted to find this discussion. I'm in the process of outfitting a community kitchen in our neighborhood's new community center. The kitchen will be used by different groups throughout the day and also for occasional large group banquets. We're thinking it would be great to have a super-fast commercial dishwasher--is there a downside to this idea? We have the architect looking to special installation requirements. Or is there a home model that might suit our needs?

Thanks in advance for advice!


----------



## jonowee (Mar 16, 2007)

www .hobartfood.com.au/product_categories.asp?RCID=38
Hobarts are pretty much the only dishwashers I'm vaguely familar with.

Since the community centre will have traffic, a commercial dishwasher will help *if *you don't have the time or manpower.
But unless I'm tired, I rather wash by hand than sticking things in a household dishwasher as it simply takes too long even on Fast mode.

It all really depends on factors with the volume and flow of customers, whether you have enough crockery/cutlery so that you may or may not have to wash used ones immediately, etc...
If you've got a steady supply of volunteers, why waste money of expensive and harsh chemicals.

In Aussie dollars, brand new commercial undercounter dishwashers start from around $3000 and pass-thru dishwashers from $5000. And that's simply the dishwasher, excluding the costs of installation, chemicals, etc...

But what I'll definate get is a pre-rinse spray unit first, seriously it's amazing what high pressure aerated water can do.
www .bes.ltd.uk/products/graphics/13787.gif


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Eh, there's Hobart and there's Hobart, some mighty cheaply built undercounter models by Hobart and some rock-solid ones. Thing is with Hobart you'll pay and you'll pay again for the power, most models suck back 50 amps. Just installed a Champion/Moyer Diebel ,and it's configured to 220 V 3 ph and only sucks back 20 amps.

For a community center the thing is to focus on sanitation codes, and health inspectors don't have a love affair with home models or low temp d/w's. If you've got someone designing the place now's the time to get in the proper power and plumbing requirements. Also as the above poster suggested, a real pre-rinse spray gun and a real s/s sink--commercial stuff, not any home based stuff. If you do go with home based stuff you will have to replace it/repair it every 6 to 9 mths: Broken down d/w, rotted-out countertops, mickey-mouse faucet sets, silicone caulking, etc etc.


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

frigidaire has a speedy model....25 to 30 minute cycles....putting a 
commercial dishwasher in your home would end up causing steam damage
and use to much water.....one option is an all purpose bar dishwasher.
cycle runs 3 to 4 minutes....uses more water, but, its fast and self contained.
As a rule, the health department comes in with temperature strips to test
your restaurant dishwasher every year....I think it must hit 160 to 180 degrees. I would go for a household speedy model, probably 1.5 to 2000 bucks.


----------



## pmailkeey (Feb 9, 2017)

jonowee said:


> There are smaller commercial dishwasher that fit under a counter, usually used for washing glasses but can do dishes and small pots.
> Having said that there are also those massive conveyor style dishwasher that get used in banquet or central kitchens in hotels.
> 
> Commercial dishwasher first fill up for a duty and get put through cycle after cycle continuously especially if the dishie takes care of the water. Or else they'll have to waste time draining, clearing and filling the dishwasher again.
> ...


Ew, inflexible quoting thingy 

You can get commercial washers the same size as domestic.

Surprisingly, commercial probably use less water than domestic. They only 'use' water for one final rinse whereas domestics can have 4 parts to a wash cycle using fresh water every time.

LOL on the detergent !


KCZ said:


> Mezz, I think we own the same model.
> 
> If a commercial DW can wash dishes in 2 minutes, why does it take a home model so long???


The difference is due to completely different approaches to the wash process. Home models are designed to be started and forgotten, washing & 'drying'. Commercial machines don't dry. In the home, there's more chance of stuff being left dirty for longer time - so needs to be soaked with a longer wash cycle to loosen that. Commercial are used with fresh dirt which comes off easily. They also have 'industrial' water sprays - circulating far more water per minute than home machines. Commercials are hotter and use nastier chemicals - often more diluted than home ones.

Commercial machines need time to heat water first possibly an hour before use. Home use "2 trays" per wash, commercial only one.


MariaRita said:


> Hi all. I'm a new member and I'm delighted to find this discussion. I'm in the process of outfitting a community kitchen in our neighborhood's new community center. The kitchen will be used by different groups throughout the day and also for occasional large group banquets. We're thinking it would be great to have a super-fast commercial dishwasher--is there a downside to this idea? We have the architect looking to special installation requirements. Or is there a home model that might suit our needs?
> 
> Thanks in advance for advice!


Sounds like a commercial machine would suit you best BUT consider this: how many domestic machines can you buy for one commercial one ? If you've space for a few machines, consider that option !


----------

